
Ask HN: (2nd try):  – Possible solution for founders' “going full time” problem? - erikbrodch
Hi guys, I guess a lot of people here know what it&#x27;s like to want (so hard) to work full time on your new startup, but what can we do, we need to pay the bills. Usually you have a day job during the days and @ nights and weekends work on your startup. Raising seed money to go full time isn&#x27;t easy, and a lot of times investors won&#x27;t put money if you are not already working full time. I feel that with my own side project (RefreshBox) which I started 18 ago and didn&#x27;t have enough time to work on. So I thought about an interesting solution: Companies will hire founders for temporary projects (up to a few months) which require not more (and not less) than, say 90 hours&#x2F;month. We all know many founders have great skills and abilities to build projects from scratch, many of them are smart and talented, companies can only dream of having such people as employees.Companies could get these people to work on specific projects (the payment will be very appealing for companies because founders are just looking to pay the bills) and founders will be able to work the rest of the time on their startup, and not just nights and weekends. It&#x27;s not a way to go full time, but it will give founders significantly more time to work on their venture. Because RefreshBox is a newsletter platform (and all I think about is newsletters (: ) I thought about starting a newsletter that sends a few positions from companies who understand this concept to founders. PLEASE NOTE: If you would feel more comfortable that I won&#x27;t use my own platform I&#x27;m open to use another solution. Once we&#x27;ll have reasonable number of founders I&#x27;ll start approaching companies and offer them to send a relevant position. What do you think? could this work? would it help your &quot;full time problem&quot;? Do you think you can help with this project? Thanks!
======
CoreSet
I think it's interesting, I just wonder what the 90hr/mth positions will looks
like? Are companies going to hire founders as technical architects, marketing
consultants, unofficial legal aids, mentors - what? And what level of success
in starting a company qualifies one for entry?

There are so many types of founders, in so many industries, with such varying
skillsets, that I'm confused how an umbrella program could ever hope to serve
even a fraction of them.

That said, good idea, keep going with it.

~~~
erikbrodch
Yes, I agree, these are great questions. I thought whether companies will have
access to teams (tech, marketing etc.) or to individuals (business founder
will find a position in company X and tech founders in company Y). But think
about it, a young, lean team can create awesome projects for a big
corporation, especially together...The teams could build stuff, do research in
a smart way, consult others in the company etc. I thing there are companies
who can appreciate it.

------
mindcrime
Sounds worth a try. I'm open to looking into this.

~~~
erikbrodch
thanks man, just did (feel free to share):
[http://www.refreshbox.co/newsletterInfo/H8bXLAS7VIvP?weekly=...](http://www.refreshbox.co/newsletterInfo/H8bXLAS7VIvP?weekly=0)

